
Show HN: Screenlog.js – use console.log without opening the console - chinchang
https://github.com/chinchang/screenlog.js
======
onion2k
Nice project. I wrote something very similar little while ago so I could see
console messages on mobile devices where proper debugging with ADB or Safari
isn't an option -
[https://github.com/onion2k/console.js](https://github.com/onion2k/console.js)
\- my version hijacks console.[log|info|warn|error] rather than just log.

That said though, if you have the option then the bookmarklet version of
Firebug Lite is much nicer:
[https://getfirebug.com/firebuglite](https://getfirebug.com/firebuglite)

------
kristiandupont
>Ever faced a situation where you said "Why doesn't this bug show up when
developer console is open!!"? And since the bug doesn't show when you have
console open, you cannot do debug logging using console.log.

Not since IE8, really. Is this a thing? Still a nice project though.

~~~
cjfont
Even then, wasn't it usually the opposite case, where you would get the
"console undefined" error when the developer console was closed? I can't think
of a single case where an error only occurs (or is observed) when the console
is closed. Having said that, this project definitely still has its practical
uses.

------
alxeder
I looks interesting. You should think about also adding distribution via
bower, since its an frontend orientated library.

~~~
chinchang
Sure. I'll add it there too.

------
voltagex_
Should be helpful for debugging the Xbox One Edge browser with Vorlon.js.

------
sabeur
Will be using it on my next project.

